

Xoopit Transforms Your Gmail Inbox into a Multimedia Haven - boz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/18/xoopit-launches-gmail-media-search-weve-got-500-invites/

======
j2d2
I'd love to hear what the xobni folks think.

